# HO HO HO! SECRET SANTA 2018 TIME!



## GS 281 (Nov 7, 2018)

I ripped this off from @Surtur. Thank you, Surts.

Ho ho ho faggots. Once again, we are coming to the seventh Secret Santa. It is so hard to believe that its that time again and we have been doing this for so long. Anyways, you guys should know the deal already, but I am I gonna tell you anyways.

Anyways, here are the rules:

*1. The gift must be something you made yourself.*


It must be something you created, and something transferable via pm


*Acceptable*

Art you made

A photo

A story you wrote

A game you made

Music you wrote yourself

Any media you yourself have created.


*Unacceptable*

Electronic Gift Cards

Purchased Digital Content

Any media you did not make yourself.

Anything purchased with cash.

Simply put, this is something from the heart and must be something that you did not pay for. This also includes anything purchasable that you received for free, so if you have an extra game key, that is still unacceptable. This must be something you made yourself.

*2. The gift must be appropriate*
_
Photoshop’s of shock images, such as goatse and 9/11 are never acceptable._ Bobs and vagene are tho.

*3. Please turn it in on time.*

Sign-ups will last until November 23rd. You will receive your assignment sometime that weekend. From there you have until December 24th to turn in your gift. If you cannot create your gift in time, you have until December 10th to drop out without punishment. If you fail to turn in a gift and do not give an explanation, you will not be allowed to participate in future Secret Santa events.

*4. Sign up requirements.*

In order to participate you must:

Be able to access off-topic

Be in good standing (As in, not a shit head)

Have not been banned from Previous Secret Santas.

So this year I also have a few extra things I need.

So, last year was kind of rough because of the sheer amount people who joined and it was hard for the few of us doing it. So I am asking for at least 5 Sneasel's Little Helpers this year, in order to do this. In return, those of you who help me will receive a special Trophy. Previous helpers will receive it as well. Anyways, if you want to help, let me know and I will pick out a few soon, previous helpers, staff and long-term members will get priority.

I will also be asking for people to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000. If you have been here before, you know the drill. I need people to make back up gifts in case a Santa is unable to deliver a gift, so if you are willing to do an emergency gift, let me know.

Anyways, I will start:

Name: @yawning sneasel

Likes: Trannies, furries, dogs, music, wrasslin'

Dislikes: hobos

Fun Fact About Me: I can cook a great dorito casarole

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No

Thanks to @Cricket for reminding staff about this

*Helpers:
@Cricket*
@ChurchOfGodBear
@Feline Darkmage
@emspex
*Participants:*
@A Name But Backwards
@PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue
@skiddlez
@CharlesBarkley
@boulderblundermatt
@registereduser
@Ratko_Falco
@8777BB5
@Haunter
@Pickelhaube
@Cricket
@Tommy Wiseau Kin
@MerriedxReldnahc
@Yog-Sothoth
@Kiwi Jeff
@Terror Rism
@ChurchOfGodBear
@Okkervils
@Ride
@Sword Fighter Super
@Feraligatr
@Kari Kamiya
@The Last Stand
@lolcow field researcher
@Zaryiu
@CasualSeppuku
@Yutyrannus
@Big Bad Brat
@White bubblegum
@atari
@Pepito
@Cho Chan
@Devilish Jack o Lantern
@araiguma
@Banh Xeo
@Brock Hard Onix
@Jewelsmakerguy
@TheMockTurtle
@BubbleButt
@Lysenko
@Abortions4All
@xenomorph
@Manly-Chicken
@Oscar Wildean
@uncleShitHeel
@LofaSofa
@awoo
@Pervious
@exhausted
@Ava_Merlot
@Cake Farts
@Sidon's fleshlight
@SweetDefeat01
@Mongolian_CoolRat
@Vrakks
@Coelacanth
@emspex
@YourMommasBackstory
@nyess
@sad cowboy cat
@yawning sneasel
@Deadwaste
@TheDrivelBroadcast
@Desire Lines
@MysticMisty
@Gengar
@Sexy Times Hitler
@DICKPICSRUS
@Valiant
@RatManStan
@metroid_fetish
@Burning Fanatic
@Lunete
@Scratch This Nut
@Jerry_ smith56
@diana
@_blank_
@FatFuckFrank
@Sluggs
@desertfoxgoggles
@Strong Tranni Role Model
@Jewed Hunter
@Big Bad Fish
@Autismo Pinochet
@Ptolemy
@Woomy
@Toxinophile
@liliput
@thismanlies
@SpergPatrol
@murdercats
@ShanghaiGuy
@Brother Rabbit
@LordKaT
@Chicken Picnic (ASK ME ABOUT MAH FIBRO)
@Spelling Bee
@Dr.Research
@tampax pearl
@admiral
@Mapo Tofu
@Botched Tit Job
@Coccxys
@Frito
@suicide girl
@Shark Tiddays
@Prussian Blue
@GarthMarenghisDankplace
@NimertiS
@Thalidomide
@MasterDisaster
@MorganaIsMyReligion
@TheImportantFart
@Randall Fragg
@Yolandi
@Durable Mike Malloy
@Zorin OS Is Awesome
@Platypus
@Nick Gars
@Jamesathy
@Stoned Alex Jones
@Reynard
@SinEater
@disky
@SpaceQuakes
@ATaxingWoman
@FitBitch
@Kurosaki Ichigo
@Dia de Muertos
@Sadcake
@Mr. Duck
@Captain Olimar
@DatBepisTho
@Cedric_Eff
@Cinderblock
@Dick Pooman
@Dicaprio Delorean
@Dirt McGirt
@Star Galactics
@Smiling Drought
@wendy
@Kelly Bundy
@Y2K Baby
@Feline Darkmage
@Mao Hao Hao
@PsychoNerd054
@DavieCrockerJump


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 7, 2018)

1st! im in

Name: @A Name But Backwards

Likes: medical stuff, pets (all), sailormoon, deep sea creatures

Dislikes: pussy faggot hoes, also french canadians

Fun Fact About Me: I like the n64 era and love dealing with emergency medical issues.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No

I win Christmas


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Nov 7, 2018)

I'd like to participate in helping if it's possible, although I'm a newbie.
 I wouldn't mind being someone's Secret Santa though!


EDIT:

Likes: Glitter, desserts, holidays, tropical islands, _AESTHETIC_

Dislikes: Tasteless sex scenes or drawings and cucks

Fun Fact About Me: I can blur my vision at will.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 7, 2018)

name: skiddlez

dislikes: kiwifarms, autism, traps and any other gay shit

likes: kiwifarms, autism, irony, shitposting, lots of profanity, the rook character from demigod, RPGs, most vidyagames in general, led zeppelin, lewds, computers, old school operating systems, the word "crunk" and all things crunk. favorite cows are probably terry davis (RIP) and chibi

fun fact: idk I fucking suck

x-mas spirit bot: no


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 7, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> So, last year was kind of rough because of the sheer amount people who joined and it was hard for the few of us doing it. So I am asking for at least 5 Sneasel's Little Helpers this year, in order to do this. In return, those of you who help me will receive a special Trophy.



What precisely is involved in this


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Nov 7, 2018)

Likes: Thicc booty bitches. Basketballs. Jazz music. Vaporwave. Gym life.

Dislikes:  Fantasy lit. Shrimp. Stuff without hotsauce.

Fun Fact: I listened to Null streaming all the time and I forget which one but that nigga sperging about how homosexuals are brainwashing everyone needs a thread


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 7, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> What precisely is involved in this


helping with distributing 500 PMs. you have to be the middleman for secret santa. also keeping up with people dropping out and shit like that.


----------



## boulderblundermatt (Nov 7, 2018)

I got something i'll hand out. little piece I drew for no particular reason.

name: boulderblundermatt

likes: art, music (many tastes but all pertain to video games), and fanfiction. am also a big fan of FMA: B

dislikes: prawns.

fun fact: I have so many goddamn game consoles discluding my 10 odd computing rigs.

also, no to helping. i have next to no technical skills beyond gaming.


----------



## registereduser (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @registereduser 

Likes: Nature shit (flowers, trees, fungus), wrasslin' (mostly New Japan, especially LIJ), Simpsons (classic seasons - none of that new shit), gratuitous swearing

Dislikes: Furry shit, Instathots

Fun Fact About Me: I can sing the alphabet backwards really fast

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure


----------



## Draza (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Ratko_Falco 
Likes: Removing Kebab,video games, God,Family,Football, and Anime
Dislike: Faggots, Watermelon, Niggers, Thots,and Kebab.
Fun Fact: I'm not autistic
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## 8777BB5 (Nov 7, 2018)

Name @8777BB5

Likes: Jenny Foxworth, Junkyard Electromagnet from Brave Little Toaster, Ralph Bakshi animated films, Roger Daltrey,  scantily clad MILFS with thicc bottoms, naked Mary Lee Walsh, and Skarloey the Narrow Gauge Engine

Dislikes: Mister Enter, wet socks, that creepy moon that was posted here yesterday 

Fun Fact:  I like pie 

Can you be an X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000?: I don't know what that is, but I'd be happy to do it if no one else does.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Haunter

Likes: Cosmic horror, cartoons, obscure things, philosophy

Dislikes: When people take things too seriously, like politics

Fun Fact About Me: I've been doing Duolingo French for +130 days and I'm still pretty bad at it

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Probs not, TBH


----------



## Meat Pickle (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Pickelhaube

Likes: Ice cream, video games (especially PC), traveling, anything related to Christory, hats

Dislikes: Aspic, Fursuits(mascot costumes included), exams

Fun Fact About Me: I am a mod for the Cwcki

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sadly no


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 7, 2018)

I volunteer to be a Helper! 

Name: @Cricket 

Likes: fansigns, doxing, men locked in cages in my basement, borderline thots, fluffy kittens with gentle mews

Dislikes: illegal US immigrants invading Canada

Fun Fact About Me: uguu~

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: yes


----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Tommy Wiseau Kin

Likes: History, books, the Room, Mario Party, the color red.

Dislikes: Mark that mother fucker, Communists

Fun Fact About Me: Most of y'all have a wrong impression of me.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @MerriedxReldnahc
Likes: Heavy/ Thrash metal, 70's and 80's fantasy and sci fi art, orcs and goblins, old-school horror films, Christopher Lee, and cats.
Dislikes: Nickelback
Phun Phact: I collect animal bones and own close to 20 skulls. 
Can I be a X-MAs Spirit Bot 9000? Not this year. 

I can be a Sneasel's Little Helper if needed.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Yog-Sothoth
Likes: kittens, puppies, eldrich horrors, drinking, cigarettes, bobs, tildes .
Dislikes: Candy Corn
Fun Fact About You: I'm always happy, all the time.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:  No


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Kiwi Jeff

Likes: Alligators, video games, old Japanese PC games, gachimuchi, chiptunes, anime, and skeletons

Dislikes: Moe anime stuff because it's too generic

Fun Fact About Me: I've been here for 2 years now

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yeah, I don't have anything better going on in my life.


----------



## Terror Rism (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: buck "@Terror Rism" jugchucker

Likes: to fuck, a clown or two, possibly mimes

Dislikes: not fucking, malaysians, things i don't like

Fun Fact About Me: i own at least 3 cans of beans somewhere in my home

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: god yes


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @ChurchOfGodBear


Likes: Chicken wings, comics from the 80s, boobs


Dislikes: SJWs, Cole Smithey, reality shows


Fun Fact About Me: I smoke good bbq


Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes


----------



## Okkervils (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Okkervils 
Likes: cats, vidya, virology, sonichu
Dislikes: sonichu, outdoors, pain
Funfact: I'm boring.


----------



## RK 672 (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Ride
Likes: cats, animals, games, comics, TV, sleeping, doxing
Dislikes: bugs, phone calls
Fun fact about me: no
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: sure

I can be a  Sneasel's Little Helper if needed.


----------



## sperginity (Nov 7, 2018)

Is HIV an acceptable gift?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 7, 2018)

This sounds like fun

Name: @Sword Fighter Super

Likes: fucking with people, making shitty puns, laughing at dumb shit

Dislikes: People who take shit too seriously

Fun Fact About Me: I'm able to walk backwards so well it freaks people out

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: I'd be interested, as long as I'm able to contribute appropriately


----------



## Feraligatr (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Feraligatr 

Likes: dinosaurs (specifically the ones present during the Cretaceous period), surreal horror, injecting marijuana through my urethra

Dislikes: Baby hands

Fun Fact About Me: I have a child slave in my attic that generates all of my Kiwifarms posts.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Kari Kamiya

Likes: Weeb shit, being 'Murican, reading, randomness, sarcasm, hot guys with deep voices

Dislikes: Gross weeb shit, college students and everything they do

Fun Fact About Me: My glasses take up half my face.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, sorry.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @The Last Stand
Likes: Video games (especially Overwatch), cars, food, Simpsons
Dislike: Trump, SJWs, whoever ate the last donut
Fun Fact About Me: I can run.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No sorry.


----------



## lolcow field researcher (Nov 7, 2018)

name: @lolcow field researcher

likes: fun things on the internet that make me lol out loud irl

dislikes: everything

fun fact: it's pathetic that i'm still on here a year later

no i can't be a christmas bot


----------



## Zaryiu (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Zaryiu
Likes: Well-writen fictional stories, history, books and video games
Dislikes: Vile stuff 
Funfact about me: I'm tall enough (6'5'' to 6'6'') that most vehicles are too mall inside to be comfortable
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Yeah but i can't gurantuee the best quality, i'm utterly new at this


----------



## LD 3187 (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @CasualSeppuku
Likes: Books, manga, shin megami tensei, volleyball, hannyas, deer skulls and lolcows
Dislikes: /pol/sters, other attention whores, @yawning sneasel, semitrucks
Fun fact about me: I will deeply disappoint whoever i gift.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: fuck off


----------



## Yutyrannus (Nov 7, 2018)

*Name:* @Yutyrannus
*Likes: *North American wildlife (especially cervids and mustelids), working breed dogs (scenthounds, spitz breeds, and herding breeds are cool), mycology, herpetology, Moomins, Brooklyn Nine-Nine
*Dislikes:* Video games, weeb shit
*Fun Fact About Me: *I do cool conservation work (aka pulling weeds) at federally protected areas I'm contracted not to give the location of
*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *No, sorry 

I would be happy if whoever gets me draws my dog


----------



## BE 911 (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Big Bad Brat

Likes: Doxing, music/drawings, anything remotely cute, kitties, power, talking for hours on end, extremely rough and passionate sex
Dislikes: Sperging about trannies, politics, cartoons, or any topic that generally gets people mad. Anything related to furry stuff.
Fun fact: everything about me is fun, you should know by now!

Do I look like a russian bot to you?


----------



## White bubblegum (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @White bubblegum
Likes: Dune, humor, and hispanic twinks
Dislikes: the catholic church, blockhead partisans
Fun fact: I dont know much about it(yet), but i like learning about evolution
Can i be a bot slave whatever: no


----------



## atari (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @atari

Likes: Animals - bunnies, red pandas, and foxes are supreme, weeb shit (mainly little witch academia, diana’s my fav, or revue starlight), lolcows, space stuff, 80s aesthetic, Nintendo games, cryptids, murder mystery stories, art (David Hockney is my favorite artist), ghost stories/urban legends, found footage & photos similar to that, these bands - waterparks, boston manor, grayscale, hot mulligan, the maine -, honestly don’t mind furry shit as long as it’s not porn, undertale/deltarune, history (medieval Europe or anything England are both good)

Dislikes: Politics, SJWs, idk anything Tumblr-y gets on my fucking nerves, also pls no pinus or vagene thank you x

Fun Fact About Me: I can pop my shoulder bone out of the socket

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sadly not

Me: continues editing bc I keep fucking thinking of things


----------



## VoreDoggy (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm not remotely creative, so I can't participate, but I'll have some time off this holiday season so I'd be up for being Sneasel's Little Helper.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Pepito

Likes: Aesthetic stuff, Dragon Ball, 80s stuff , 16 bit era games. All kinds of metal music.

Dislikes: troons, furries, general faggoty.

Fun Fact About Me: I'm fairly good at a shit ton of things but expert at none. My BBQs are legendary.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes.

I can also be a little elf for @yawning sneasel but he'll have to provide the stripped leggings (XXL) and the pointy hat.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Cho Chan 
Likes: Birds, painting, weeb shit with cute boys doing cute things, mid 2000s era tamagotchis
Dislikes: gender discourse, vloggers, 90% of music on the radio these past couple of years. no bobs or pingas or vegana please 
Fun Fact About Me: I'm a cuddler.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no, sorry


----------



## Devilish Jack o Lantern (Nov 7, 2018)

Name: @Devilish Jack o Lantern


Likes: movies , Comics, Castlevania , Jazz , Queen, David Bowie , Bloodborne , Judge dredd , Blade runner, Danger 5 ( where the agent hitler FBI meme comes from ), 60’s sitcoms ( Get smart, I dream of Genie , Bewitched ) ,Venture Bros.


Dislikes: furry stuff is kinda off putting



Fun Fact About Me: I probably have read watchmen 12 times in the previous month


Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No( maybe next year )


----------



## araiguma (Nov 7, 2018)

oh i wanna try!

Name: @araiguma 
Likes: Anime, ponies, cute things, catgirls, drawings, art, gay shit, anything weeby tbh 
Dislikes: gender shit, 3d men, nsfw stuff, violent things
Fun Fact About Me: I'm a real girl uwu
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: nopey (unless there's an emergency i can sketch something real quick i guess ?)


----------



## Banh Xeo (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Banh Xeo
Likes: animals, mountains, nature, languages, traveling
Dislikes: harm, suffering, war
Fun fact about me: my profile pictures a lie, surfing is for faygets, snow is where its at. I snowboard.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: probably not

I could probably be Sneasel's Little Helper, I am not sure what that entails but Ive got some time around the holidays.


----------



## Brock Hard Onix (Nov 8, 2018)

This looks pretty fun

Name: @Brock Hard Onix

Likes: Animation, drawing, Hetalia (IN 2018 ), cartoons, you

Dislikes: nsfw, sjw art, attention whores, bugs, myself

Fun Fact About Me: I feel so young compared to all of you

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nah


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Name @Jewelsmakerguy 

Likes: Animation and art, cars, 80s music, robots, stupid and odd media.

Dislikes: Stupid people, SJWs, reality shows (the Survivor/Amazing Race ones, not the enjoyably dumb TruTV ones), green peppers, 2010s music.

Fun Fact: Been wanting to get into a creative occupation like carpentry.

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Yes


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: this faggot

Likes: nature, comedy, science, the ocean, art, obnoxious patterns and bright colors, weed

Dislikes: sports, vidya, anime 

Fun fact: I’m the dopest of birdwatchers, I dare you to identify more birds than me.


----------



## BubbleButt (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @BubbleButt

Likes: Futa, Chinese Cartoons, Ayeka from Tenchi Muyo which is a Chinese Cartoon, cute Chinese Cartoon girls in general (if you don't feel like doing something RE: Ayeka), making people uncomfortable with furry pornographics (but this has lessened in recent time because you're all deviants)

Dislikes: Most things (still)

Fun Fact: I know what boys like, I know what guys want

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Absolutely though I am garbage and you will probably hate it


----------



## Lysenko (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Lysenko

Likes: Mother Russia, Daddy Lenin, The Anime Communist Party, Spoopy stuff, Anime, Genetics, Spiders

Dislikes:  bob and vagine, Religion, anyone getting in the way of the next great Communist Revolution, disrespecting wahmen

Fun Fact About Me: I know a lot about evolution 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: YES, I do art projects. I am a Russian BOT


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Abortions4All

Likes: Comedy, literature, poetry, art, music. In a content-heavy era, I appreciate curation of resources as much as creation of them. Translation: if you're really at a loss for something I'd like, send me links to your favorite five short stories or a few other pieces of literature or art that are meaningful to you. Be sincere.

Dislikes: Literally anything attached to any "fandom," chiptunes, newds & lewds, anime, Tumblr, ironic xmas gifts

Fun Fact About Me: I once told a rape joke to a Nobel Peace Prize winner. He laughed. (It was a pretty funny joke.)

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: 100% yes.


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @xenomorph

Likes: 80's Slasher Films, Joe Bob Briggs,  Retrowave, Junji Ito, Xenomorphs, Tech Noir and Chibi everything!

Dislikes: Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter basically most fandoms.

Fun Fact About Me: I am a voice actress not pro but I have done a few things.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I'm only talented for one gift, sadly.


I'm willing to pitch in to help out if needed.


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Manly-Chicken

Likes: Video games, comedy, classic rock, playing electric guitar, sex (with sexy women, not gay), laughing at tards.

Dislikes: The AIDS virus

Fun Fact About Me: I almost died while I was being born

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Oscar Wildean

Likes: Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry, and Stephen Fry. (Also Victorian stuff, Jeeves And Wooster and British shows)

Dislikes: Furries. SJW's. Bad reboots.

Fun Fact About Me: I like to party. I make gifs.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I'm good at making gifs so if you need an emergency gift giver I can offer to help with that. That's all I can do, though.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @uncleShitHeel

Likes: shouting, whiskey, sarcasm, pretending to be deaf, cats, fire and the original Robert stack episodes of Unsolved Mysteries.

Dislikes: the smell of cat food, sharing my tendies, vodka, and people who ask stupid questions.

Fun fact about me: at age 3 I was sexually harrased by a goose.

Can I help out? 
Maybe, although I'm about 8 hours ahead.


----------



## LofaSofa (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: [COLOR=#ffff99]@LofaSofa[/COLOR]

Likes: Defending the innocent, other furniture, spinning, funk, color coding.

Dislikes: School Shooters, Weebs, My dad.

Fun Fact About Me: Prominent and respected figure within the furniture community.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yees.


----------



## awoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: awoo

Likes: computer tech, python, chiptune or retro computer shit, cute pets, 80s music, rap / hip-hop of any era

Dislikes: communists, social media, TV show spergs 

Fun Fact About Me: I am not a creative person

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no


----------



## Pervious (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Pervious

Likes: Apu apustaja, b-cupped tom boys, rich piana's ghost, steroids

Dislikes: troons, not getting big, eating small

Fun Fact About Me: My dick hangs lower than my testicles

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: yes


----------



## exhausted (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @exhausted 

Likes: indie rock, weird games, magical girls, skeletons, and medical aesthetic 

Dislikes: people who try too hard to be “quirky”

Fun Fact About Me: i can’t stop making friends with old men

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: nah


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 8, 2018)

@yawning sneasel I volunteer as tribute to be a helper/xmas bot

I don't need to get a gift or anything.


----------



## Ava_Merlot (Nov 8, 2018)

New to this, but giving it a shot!

Name: Ava_Merlot

Likes: video games, taking scenic pictures of various landscapes, stargazing, watching lolcows millk themselves

Dislikes: uncool people, dumb memes

Fun facts: I have chronic hiccups and scare easily.

Xmas spirit bot 9000?:
Sure!!


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 8, 2018)

It’s FUCKING NOVEMBER YOU KNOW
Name: @Cake Farts

Likes: TF2, Sniper, Extravagant MS paint fan art, softcore art, vaporwave, animay, shitposting, cats, Sharks, not being lonely, memes I can plaster everywhere, Earthbound/Mother, old games, drawing with music on,Mars Attacks! and other sci-fi related art

I try to be broad in my interests

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT: hell yeah nibba I got a fuckin graphics tablet now

Fun fact: won second place in a Korean firenoodles speed eating contest


----------



## Sidon's fleshlight (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Sidon's fleshlight

Likes: Computers, ReiNX, anyone who isn't a troon, Memes, and anything Nintendo

Dislikes: Troons, Paul Brothers

Fun Fact About Me: I know C++ very well, and want to go to DEFCON.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No

(Also I'm up for being Sneasel's Little Helper this year.)


----------



## SweetDefeat01 (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @SweetDefeat01

Likes: Lovecraftian things (tho I haven't read any books, yet!), Minecraft, being comfy, pissing people off, Warframe (a LOT), IT stuff, vidya in general, Sam Hyde (not as a person, but as comedian), Shin Megami Tensei, 4chin, Kingdom Hearts, Chris chan prior to mental illness, David Bowie, Death Grips, Kero Kero Bonito, Monster Hunter, kinda politics, stupid/autistic people in general, Hylics (a vidya), Devil May Cry, 

Dislikes: random xD people, unfairness, TikTok (it's literal cancer), (((them))), nu-/pol/tards, bad games (as in shit controls, enemies muuuuch stronger and faster than you, etc), new Garuda warframe (what were they thinking???), unexplained things/things that don't make sense, black people on Twitter, porn addicts and porn in general, degenaracy in general, incel culture(?), normies

Fun fact: last two years of my life were so awful I've had suicidal thoughts everyday, now everything's all right ^^

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: sadly no, tho I'll try next year!


----------



## Mongolian_CoolRat (Nov 8, 2018)

hell ye

Name: @Mongolian_CoolRat 

Likes: plant stuff/botany,tiny furniture,cute heckin animals and cute utencils/stickers

Dislikes: most public roleplayers i know irl,shitty attendees at hobby conventions and people who dont service their cars often

Fun Fact About Me: I have a soft spot for late/early 2000s mmorpgs centred around socializing/buying avatar items,especially Ourworld since it had a body/face slider,Smallworlds and maybe secondlife but more for the joke avatars 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: sure,sounds fun since I'll have stuff to do :v


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: Vrakks

Likes: Ugandan Knuckles, Minecraft, cheap junk food, lentils, the Elite games, Krishna from SMT:IV:A

Dislikes: the NPC meme, hostile takeovers

Fun Fact About Me: I have never broken any bones.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm in too!

Name: @Coelacanth

Likes: Coelacanths, isopods, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Clock Tower, retro Sonic games that involve Metal Sonic or E-102 Gamma, Cuphead, Touhou, ghost pokemon, Sonichu prior to Issue 11, Sir Pelo's animations, the works of Junji Ito and Mother 3.

Dislikes: Sjw tumblr users, yaoi, Steven Universe, political shit being inserted into the things I like, characters I like being turned into sjw tumblr-nosed abominations and celery.

Fun Fact About Me: I can play on eight different Nintendo handhelds at once.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Depends on how many people are needed to be helpers. If you've got enough then no, but if you need help then sure.


----------



## AJ 447 (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @emspex 

Likes: chicken, comic books, puzzles, rootbeer, doggies

Dislikes: having my time wasted

Fun Fact About Me: i'm a very nice girl

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 8, 2018)

sounds fun! 

Name: *YourMommasBackstory*

Likes: avant-garde, furries(don't judge), tasty food, rum-n-cola, retrowave aestetic

Dislikes: faggots, tumblr, cats

Fun Fact About Me: most of my friends are muslims but i still make jokes about allah (and i wasn't killed yet!)

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## nyess (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @nyess 


Likes: the spirit of giving


Dislikes: oy vey


Fun Fact About Me: I never did this shit before


Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I guess if shit goes bad


----------



## sad cowboy cat (Nov 8, 2018)

Alright, I'll bite.


Name: sad cowboy cat

Likes: spurs that jingle jangle jingle, qt roman larpers in skirts, pocket monster video games for children and long moonlit walks through the crucifixion fields

Dislikes: taxes

Fun Fact About Me: I forgot to bring my charger to work today

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: gonna have to be a no on that, pardner.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 8, 2018)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I don't need to get a gift or anything.


Please?


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Deadwaste 

Likes: dickgirls, anime tiddies, jojo's bizarre adventure, trees, stale memes, doggos, the ps4, dolphins, vaporwave, and volleyball

Dislikes: radical islamic terrorism, pizza flavored pringles, the 38 year old pedophile that tried to rape me, volleyball

Fun Fact About Me: I deny any allegations that i nutted during no nut november and have abstained from all sexual desires till the 30th

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## RK 091 (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: TheDrivelBroadcast

Likes: BioShock Infinite, Cats, The Czech republic, Donner Kebabs, Cryogenic temperatures

Dislikes: Sprouts, Microtransactions, Empty cereal boxes, having to do the laundry

Fun Fact About Me: I once rigged up a fridge compressor to compress propane gas instead of refrigerant, and subsequently got down to -50* C on the cold side.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Desire Lines, duh

Likes: lo-fi music, hypnagogic pop, indie music, MUSIC IN GENERAL, roguelites (Spelunky is the best), quirky RPG's (Undertale, the Mother series), 2D platformers, Ace Attorney, Nintendo games, otters (as in animals lol), burly men, veggies, chocolate icecream, sour cola gummies, slav cuisine, Disney cartoons from the 90's like Darkwing Duck and Rescue Rangers

Dislikes: /pol/shit of any kind, shooters, generic dadrock, shittily produced music, liver

Fun Fact About Me: I am a Ruski!

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I am okay at Photoshop, but my schedule is incredibly inconsistent, so no


----------



## MysticMisty (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @MysticMisty 

Likes: Nintendo games, volcanoes, tropical regions, Christmas, cats, DuckTales, Chrono Trigger, Back to the Future, Dragonball Z, Mallow from Super Mario RPG, the Honor Harrington series, and Jurassic Park.

Dislikes: A Christmas Story, people who insert politics into every little thing, Dragonball GT, and Big Bang Theory.

Fun fact about me: one of my hobbies is drawing.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: No, I'll be too busy just before Christmas, sorry.


----------



## OG 666 (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Gengar 
Likes: horror movies, conspiracy theories, tarot cards, doxing, Fallout: New Vegas, making fun of Vice articles
Dislikes: black licorice
Fun Fact About Me: I like knowing people's astrological signs
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure, I have some skills that may be helpful


----------



## BubbleButt (Nov 8, 2018)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> @yawning sneasel I volunteer as tribute to be a helper/xmas bot
> 
> I don't need to get a gift or anything.



I would love to gift you


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 8, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> Please?





BubbleButt said:


> I would love to gift you


Okay, fiiiiine. Twist my arm.

Is it sad that I read through people's posts in the thread & pick out the ones I want to do stuff for?


----------



## LD 3187 (Nov 8, 2018)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Okay, fiiiiine. Twist my arm.
> 
> Is it sad that I read through people's posts in the thread & pick out the ones I want to do stuff for?


No one should stop you from sending extra gifts, let those creative juices flow fam.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: @Sexy Times Hitler

Likes: Indie music, Punk, Folk, really most kinds of music except Country, weed, Red Letter Media, tacos, dogs, comedy, lit fic, vinyl, art house movies, booze, very little anime, coffee, shitposting, pad thai, shwarma, Daniel Clowes.

Dislikes: Moviebob, Exceptional political opinions, Dealing with drama, Dealing with drunk people while sober, the Summer, children, eggs.

Fun Fact About Me: Once played a game of mini-golf and got nothing but hole-in-ones.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRITBOT 9000? Nah fam, sorry.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Nov 8, 2018)

Name: Dickpicsrus

Likes: anime,ww1 asthetic, dogs, muskettes, monstermusume , hoi4

Dislikes: myself

Fun Fact About Me: currently playing the first valkayria chronicles

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 9, 2018)

Name: @Valiant

Likes: Space, my OC, Robots, Aliums, HUMAN MUSIC, BREATHING, Fallout, Far Cry (lemme smash jacob please)

Dislikes: Bad Feels, furfag shit, hot weather.

Fun Fact About Me: My favourite book for this year is Watership Down.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes


----------



## RatManStan (Nov 9, 2018)

Name: @RatManStan. Rats for short.

Likes: Art, Character design, Showa-era animation/comics, Umbreon,
Undertale/Deltarune, Danganronpa, Portal, Scott Pilgrim, Junji Ito, Fallout NV, BNHA, Gravity Falls, Les Mis, Other shit I cant remember atm.

Dislikes: The person reading this.

Fun Fact About Me: Once when I was six years old I broke my arm and it took my parents a week to notice.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nah.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Nov 9, 2018)

Name: @metroid_fetish

Likes: Metroids.  Video games.  Television.  When bad things happen to people I already dislike.

Dislikes: Samus and/or other bounty hunters.  Furries.  The sound sandpaper makes when it's being used.

Fun Fact About Me: One time I was able to beat Super Mario World in about ten minutes while shitfaced, but I'm thankfully NOT Cosmo.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nah, I'm good.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Nov 9, 2018)

Name: @Burning Fanatic

Likes: Mainly art:

Detailed images of flora and fauna
Shapeshifting creatures reminiscent of Carpenter's _The Thing_ (1982)
Cute girls in playboy bunny outfits
Girls in nice dresses with flowers (holding, wearing, in their hair, etc.)
New recipes I can make! Ones with detailed photos and illustrations are the best, especially for stuff like hamburgers, noodles and cookies!

Dislikes: Reading fanfictions, furries, politics, tasteless pornography, modern mainstream music, tv-shows and films, unsolved mysteries, and the "winter holiday spirit" in particular.

Fun fact about me: I love creating animated pixel art sprites. I would show examples, but for now I'm keeping it secret. If you're interested you can always DM me.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Unfortunately not.


----------



## Lunete (Nov 9, 2018)

Name: @Lunete 

Likes: Devilman, Castlevania, the art nouveau movement

Dislikes: fat chicks, troons

Fun fact about me: I love the outdoors.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, I'm afraid I won't have the time.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh jolly good. I have plenty of time.

Name: @Scratch This Nut
Likes: Cats, Pokemon, unicorns, Pusheen, South Park, Disney, Marvel movies, Animal Crossing, Bob's Burgers, Studio Ghibli, Welcome to Nightvale, Cuphead, squishies 

Dislikes: the fact that I wouldn't know what to get half of you, drying off with a wet towel, incels, the gun debate, being stabbed

Fun fact about me: Once on vacation while eating breakfast a coati stole my waffles.

Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT Bot 9000? No.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Nov 14, 2018)

Wtf How did I miss this?

Name @Jerry_ smith56 

Likes: Movies, lolcows and Rick and Morty.

Dislikesommunists

Fun fact about me: I have a mole in my armpit

Can I be an X Mass Sprit bot 9000? Sure I can.


----------



## diana (Nov 14, 2018)

Name: @diana

Likes: Witches, League (Miss Fortune, Akali and Nidalee),  jade green, pusheen and butts.

Dislikes: @Desire Lines , @balcolm and broccoli.

Fun Fact About Me: I can unhinge my jaw like a snake :^)

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yeh


----------



## _blank_ (Nov 14, 2018)

First of all, pin this thread. Didn't see this until a goddamn week later.

Second, if you still need an extra Sneasel helper, I'd be game. Just give me a bit of a head's up so I know when you'd be needing me to spread PM's like so much butter across the Farms servers.

Third, I wasn't going to ask for anything, but since that's apparently not an option...

Name: Bee-bye-bicky-bye-bicky-bye-bo-blank.

Likes: Gonna make this easy for ya, prospective Secret Santa: Just make whatever you're good at, just so long as it isn't some crab-legged scat vore slashfic or some shit. You draw dogs? Cool, draw me a dog. You draw cute anime girls? Awesome, I prefer brunettes and not jailbait. You write eldritch Lovecraftian horror? Great, take us down to Innsmouth. Just whatever you do, do it well.

Dislikes: The realization that my dislikes continue to greatly outweigh my likes and only continue to grow every year.

Fun Fact About Me: Some how, some way, I'm probably why you can't have nice things.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yarp.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 14, 2018)

Name @FatFuckFrank

Likes: R.E.M.; The Smashing Pumpkins; Scott Pilgrim; Homestar Runner; Moral Orel; Cartoons; NSFW Art; Kumatora from Mother 3

Dislikes: Overly sensitive people, Let's Plays, most of youtube, people who let their sexuality be the only interesting thing about them; family gatherings; most poo in loos

Fun Fact About Me: Facts are not fun.


Spoiler: actually...



I survived a mall shooting about ten years ago, although only one person was killed I was still just a floor above the guy; and I lost 50 pounds playing Dance Dance Revolution Mario Mix



Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: You know what sure, if possible I can also be a helper.

Thanks to @Cricket for reminding staff about this: was I supposed to copy this?


----------



## Sluggs (Nov 14, 2018)

Name: @Sluggs 

Likes: Owari no seraph (Mika, Yuu), Love live (Honoka, Maki, and Nico), and Deadpool 

Dislikes: Reality shows, people who use mental health as a crutch, flaming hot cheetos (Johnathan if youre reading this youre a faggot) 

Fun Fact About Me: I lost something once, I remember the day I lost something I couldn't live without...my identity.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Nov 14, 2018)

This is awesome. 
Name: desertfoxgoggles (leon s kennedy tho really lets not lie)
Likes: Resident evil (all of them, but not so keen on 5, 6, 7), video game concept art, dogs & weird stuff.
Dislikes: Gross-out stuff, anything medical, animal abuse or anything to do with pets being hurt.
Fun Fact About Me: I'm really unlucky.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I can't, sorry.


----------



## Sissy (Nov 14, 2018)

Name: @Strong Tranni Role Model 

Likes: Men

Dislikes: Women

Fun Fact About Me:  I'm clean

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## jewelry investor (Nov 14, 2018)

Name: @Jewed Hunter (jeweled hunter)

likes: Gangsta Rap, Deus Ex, psi-trance, deserts, snow, Lifting, Testosterone, good vibes, dogs and puppies, justified paranoia about chemicals.

Dislikes: People with bad vibes, bad diets, touching BPAs (receipts are toxic), people who want to bring you down, hops, porn.

Fun Fact: I am a beast at poker.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: If I get enough bourbon, I could write a short 2 page story. Or I can make a 3d model sober.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 14, 2018)

Name: @Big Bad Fish 

Likes: Cooking, bicycles, knives, heavy metal, cute anime grils

Dislikes: Gay shit, video games, television

Fun Fact About Me: I'm a chef

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure. I can do artwork or cook something and photograph it with at least a days notice.


----------



## OpenBASED (Nov 14, 2018)

Name: @Autismo Pinochet

Likes: Capitalism, Old Computers, Retro JPOP, Hentai, Cats, Asian Gurls

Dislikes: Communism, Uppity Niggers, Normies, Incels,  Smokers, Furries, Most modern gaming consoles.

Fun Fact About Me: I waste large amounts of money on old computers.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 14, 2018)

Name: @Ptolemy

Likes: Flags, boobs, maps, guns, vaporwave shit: https://youtu.be/xYQrPsyu-1s

Dislikes: DSP, troons, Dimensional Mergers, gay cowboy music, fucking furries x3

Fun Fact About Me: the sims bust'n out for GBA public bathroom song is the sound of nostalgia to me: https://youtu.be/ZS_1CDt0ZyE

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure


----------



## YM 621 (Nov 15, 2018)

Name @Woomy

Likes: Shitty Art , furrys ,and video games

Dislikes: Tumblr , Commies and trannies 

 Fun Fact: I ride horses for fun

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? no


----------



## Toxinophile (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Toxinophile

Likes: Vidiya, Card Games, & Taco Bell

Dislikes: Politics, Feeling Dirty, & Filth Stuck in Grout

Fun Fact About Me: I prefer to eat Hot Pockets cold

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure I got free time.


----------



## liliput (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @liliput 

Likes: Art, skellingtons, the macabre and surreal, fashion, Earthbound, bossa nova, absurd YouTube videos

Dislikes: lampreys, Golden Corral

Fun Fact About Me: I am not a horse irl.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## thismanlies (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @thismanlies 

Likes: Lying, RTS games, and shitposting

Dislikes: Honesty, integrity, and furries

Fun Fact about Me: I'm more autistic than artistic

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I'm making a gift as we speak.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @SpergPatrol

Likes: Video games, anime, flamethrowers, pugs, and people losing their shit on the internet.

Dislikes: my ass itching also YouTube bloggers

Fun fact about me: When I am not on here, I am out helping homeless people eat and find jobs.

Can you be a X-MAD SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## Retrograde Mercury (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: Bitch.

Likes: Cats, food, good old German metal bands and guns. 

Dislikes: Easily offended people. 

Fun Fact About Me: Wanna learn Finnish one day. 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.


----------



## ShanghaiGuy (Nov 15, 2018)

Name：Shanghaiguy

Likes: Shanghainese people, 3d modeling, programming, exercising, Jews, cute korean girls

Dislikes: Sweden

Fun fact: I pretend i can't speak English whenever a foreigner comes up to me. If they start talking to me in chinese，i pretend im Korean.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no


----------



## Brother Rabbit (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Brother Rabbit

Likes: JJBA, Dogs, reading "So Bad It's Good" books/fanfics, Coonskin, Pokemon

Dislikes: The Predator (201, SJWs, Commies

Fun Fact About Me: I can cook a "good but spicy" curry

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## NQ 952 (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: Jason (@LordKaT)

Likes: Cooking, road trips, camping

Dislikes: furries, hobos, bodily fluids

Fun Fact About Me: My penis is buried somewhere on ED

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Chicken Picnic (ASK ME ABOUT MAH FIBRO) 

Likes: Female fronted metal bands, drawing, Phoenix Wright, Monster Hunter, Dont't Hug Me I'm Scared, Junji Ito

Dislikes: Young children (<13), identity politics, c0untry music, injections/shots, penises

Fun Fact About Me: I'm an animation student, drowning in my thesis

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No soz


----------



## Spelling Bee (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Spelling Bee

Likes: Bees, DIY, 80's horror movies, quality steaks

Dislikes: Wasps, Anime, Youtube and Instagram "Influencers"

Fun Fact About Me: I know how to brew my own beer

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes


----------



## Dr.Research (Nov 15, 2018)

I was hoping we'd do this!

@yawning sneasel I helped out two years ago (or so), and can do it again, stuff like sending out assignments or gifts.

Name: Dr.Research

Likes: Metalocalypse, Venture Bros., Norway, cats, fanfiction, science, Call the Midwife, Yu-Gi-Oh!

Dislikes: Men's Rights/Incels, religion, math, driving, Conservatives

Fun fact: I make soap

X-Mas Bot: No, but I'll help out with other shit.

I'm on mobile so I'll update my likes/dislikes later.


----------



## tampax pearl (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: tampax pearl
Likes: catnip, cats, mother mother, soft fuzzy things
dislikes: mushrooms, uh.. barking dogs
fun fact about me: i can put my legs behind my head. also im a cat at a keyboard.
can I be an x-mas bot 9000: no, i wish


----------



## admiral (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @admiral 

Likes: Surreal literature, over the top 1990s OVAs, pretentious concept albums and warm slippers.

Dislikes: Getting yelled at by old women outside the metro station

Fun Fact About Me: I have a permanent bruise on my right thigh, because every single morning when I get up I miscalculate how wide my bed is and walk into the sharp corner of the bedpost.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## IV 445 (Nov 15, 2018)

“HO HO HO” definition: what Santa says when he enters a room with your sister, mother and girlfriend in it.


----------



## Mapo Tofu (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: Mapo Tofu
Likes: Writing, horror movies, spicy food and videogames
Dislikes: Angry dumbasses, Tomatos and Diet Coke
Fun fact about me: I have such a shitty singing voice that some think I sound tone deaf when singing.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:
Neh


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Botched Tit Job 

Likes: Cringe, poorly written fanfiction, mid-2000s Fueled By Ramen bands, Indie horror games

Dislikes: torture porn, vomit, political Twitter 

Fun fact about me: the only bone I've ever broken is my tibia

Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No

I can be a helper if needed.


----------



## Coccxys (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Coccxys 

Likes: big tiddy goth girls, vidya and metal.

Dislikes: SJWs, kebab invasion and loud people
.

Fun fact about me: I'm on multiple patents as an inventor.

Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Frito (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Frito

Likes: Big tiddy anime girls, goth chicks, cats, cosmic horror, weeb shit, nature, trashy erotica, sushi, those shitty japanese ps2 era horror games with weird camera angles and waifubait protags (Rule Of Rose, Haunting Ground, Clock Tower, ect)

Dislikes: Furries, politics

Fun Fact About Me: I’ve often been told my taste in waifus is abysmally shit-tier. Also I can eat 5 jars of green olives in one sitting if the hand of god doesn’t intervene first. Fav lolcows include most of the horrorcows and Chris.

Can You Be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nah sorry


----------



## suicide girl (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @suicide girl

Likes: rococo paintings, horror movies/games, writing fanfiction, creating and designing characters, Italy.

Dislikes: Sjws, yaoi and people who can’t take criticism (Dobson).

Fun Fact about me: made a few trolling accounts on Tumblr/Deviantart just to draw bad fanart and see if it would get fame. Worked


Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nop, I don’t even know what that is


----------



## Shark Tiddays (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Shark Tiddays 

Likes: Big tiddy shark girls, possums, podcasts, anything with a spooky aesthetic, black kitties, paranormal conspiracy theories, horror stories, horror movies, Pokemon

Dislikes: Gen 4 Pokemon, catfish

Fun fact about me: I have a cat that plays fetch

Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure!


----------



## Prussian Blue (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Prussian Blue

Likes:  The color blue, strong coffee and having fun and staying safe.

Dislikes: Vaping, lattes, and Bryan Dunn

Fun Fact: This is my second Kiwi Farms account 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes! I'm practically a bot anyway.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @*GarthMarenghisDankplace*

Likes: Animals with unusual proportions, simulation games, eye-shadow,  British comedy, well visualised data, UK dub/reggae/dancehall, fluffy socks, salt & vinegar flavour, baths so hot it hurts to move, the 'country girls make do' image, poorly drawn wikihows, LOTR.

Dislikes: Furries, micro-transactions, oppression Olympics, people who don't acknowledge that oppression is actually a thing, lack of post-doc funding, histamine responses, people who are thinner than me, people who are fatter than me, people who point out my egotism, irritable bowel syndrome, 'influencer' culture.

Fun Fact About Me: I was personally slagged off in the Sunday Times as a child.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: yes I am a good boy.

Also guess I can be a helper if needed.


----------



## NimertiS (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Nimertis 
Likes: Digital photography, Writing, Luxury items,Memes, Tarot (mostly ironically)
Dislike: Okras, Tripe Soup (patsas), Cat people, Pedos,Vegans, Troons, Incels,Furries (thanks kiwifarms!)
Fun Fact: I'm a really good writer/journo in my europoor country
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Thalidomide (Nov 15, 2018)

I can only do art... Sadly, I'm not talented at anything else.

Name: @Thalidomide

Likes: Ace Attorney, Neko Atsume, Katawa Shoujo (specifically Rin or Lilly), anime in general, traps, cats, horror and gore, Resident Evil, 80s movies, the colors purple and green, tamagotchi, and art. Do what you do best! I'm sure I'll enjoy it regardless.

Dislikes: lolis, dogs, vaporwave, action-oriented or shounen anime, and I can't think of anything else.

Fun Fact About Me: I can rap Clint Eastwood by Gorillaz by memory.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: (edit) changed my mind, sorry but no


----------



## MasterDisaster (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @MasterDisaster 

Likes: One Punch Man, Godzilla

Dislikes: MLP, Tommy Tooter, Spiders

Fun Fact about me: I'm secretly Idea Guy.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Maybe.  I did like five last year.


----------



## MorganaIsMyReligion (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @MorganaIsMyReligion

Likes: Loud indian music blarring at 3 AM, Danganronpa and Pigeons.

Dislikes: Heat, Dogs and Pineapples.

Fun Fact About Me: My personality is as blank as a newly-made crossword puzzle . . . you see? I can't even make good references.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nope.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Nov 15, 2018)

*Name:* TheImportantFart

*Likes:* _Star Wars_, _c_reepypastas, Pokemon, SJWs humiliating themselves, bears, rabbits.
*
Dislikes:* The _Star Wars_ prequels, horror and slasher films, heights, spiders.

*Fun Fact About Me: *I went to school with the son of a senior Russian politician and managed not to get poisoned.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *Alas, I must again decline.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 15, 2018)

Hell yeah!
Name: @Randall Fragg

Likes: RPGs, D&D, Cthulthu bullshit, spooky/paranormal stuff, UFOs, Neil Breen, Red Letter Media, Deagle Nation, metal music, so-bad-it’s-good works of art, and post-apocalyptic fiction.

Dislikes: jap cartoons (non-Berserk), whiny tards who scream on Twitter, Hambone Ried.

Fun Fact about me: Tommy Tooter once thought I was Ghost of True Capitalist Radio fame.

Can I be an XMAS Spirit Bot: yeah, sure. Throw me in as a Sneasle’s Little Helper as well


----------



## PT 940 (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Yolandi
Likes: Silent Hill, Chris Chan, North Korea, making fun of DSP, ASMR, Ted Kaczynski, Drachenlord
Dislike: Social media, US politics, Antifa 
Fun Fact about me: I learn new languages for fun
Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Nov 15, 2018)

Okay, twist my arm. I'll play too.

name: Mike the Durable.

likes: I'm stealing _blank_'s conceit here, as I really genuinely enjoy seeing other people do stuff they're good at. Otherwise, I like cats, keeping a garden, hiking, cooking, travel, long drawn-out tedious pedantic arguments, and urn problems.

dislikes: _blah blah blah WOKE blah blah_

fun fact: I collect old patent medicine bottles. "Fun."

x-mas bot: Here's a provisional "yes," botwise.


----------



## Zorin OS Is Awesome (Nov 15, 2018)

name: Zorin OS Is Awesome

dislikes: libs, trannies, annoying propaganda on liberal websites

likes: kiwifarms,(sometimes) Zorin OS and other custom Operating Systems (Linux or BSD), hentai, Chris-Chan, and old video games and tech.

Fun Fact: I freaking hate rap music


----------



## Platypus (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Platypus

Likes: dogs, animals, Hollow Knight, OW, older animu, cute shit

Dislikes: gore, sad shit

Fun Fact About Me: I need a nap

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: You don't want that


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: Nicholas Gars

Likes: Booze, firewater, sleeping, cigarettes, food, vodka, Pokemon, gaming, fermented potatoes in liquid form, RuneScape, making people mad on the internet, weed, being a lazy asshole.

Dislikes: Sobriety, living, waking up.

Fun Facts: I have very few social skills, I like really hard vidjya, I want to fuckin die.


I sense a handmade noose.


----------



## vrj (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: Jamesathy

Likes: lurking kiwifarms, walking, shitty MMOs, grindy games, obscure metal music, shitty action anime or tv shows, any cute animals

Dislikes: attention whores, people who use ellipsis on forums, games not focused heavily on gameplay, any anime or tv show that isn't shitty and actiony.

Fun Fact: i can do a thing with my thumb and put it behind my hand. whether that is abnormal or not i don't know.

X-mas bot: no sorry


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Nov 15, 2018)

Name: @Stoned Alex Jones 

Likes: The water that turned the frogs gay, historic memes, boomer memes

Dislikes: Learning a new languages, communists, the people that fucked up the water making the frogs gay 

Fun Fact About Me: The truth is the frogs were gay from the start so I lied to you. Yes it was for money.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Reynard (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @Reynard

Likes: Furry characters, bunnies, mice, shitposting, abandoned buildings, Slav memes, S.T.A.L.K.E.R., post-apocalyptic settings and themes, guns, the female form, futa, guitars (Jackson super strats and Fender offsets in particular), guitar pedals, comics, music (hard rock and experimental being my favorites), & video games.

Dislikes: Partisan politics, futa with no balls, Steven Universe (I called it trash before it was cool), most furries, groupthink and mob mentality, pop music, & Whitekitten.

Fun Fact About Me: I actually own a few pieces of vintage guitar gear; some being older than me.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.  Too much stuff going on in my life.


----------



## SinEater (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @SinEater

Likes: art, animation, boobs, butts, dark secrets,history, the retro future.

Dislikes: authority figures, auto-play videos, contact damage in video games, the concept of cultural appropriation

Fun Fact About Me: I don't know which introduced me to sin-eating, the 2004 film the final cut, or the late 60's early 70's show Night Gallery.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes


----------



## 160048 (Nov 16, 2018)

i can be a @yawning sneasel  Little Helper if you are still in need. 

Name: @disk

Likes:  robots, anime, art, traps, electronics, linguistics 

Dislikes: ascetically gross things

Fun Fact About Me: building robots is what i do for about 3 hours everyday 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Gorgar (Nov 16, 2018)

I’m SpaceQuakes and I’m here to say that liking traps, you really gay.

Likes: Old Sci Fi & Horror Movies, trying to become a big cheese, helping other people to become a big cheese, modifying video games, overhauling, constructing, Kiwifarms, 4chan, imageboards, old memes, trolling, hip hop, reading & vidya

Dislikes: Attractive hot people on Instagram, people who post Wojak & Pepe, furries, autists, country music, & twitter memes

Fun Fact(s): One of my heroes is listed as a lolcow here.
I kickstarted the Merula craze on 4chan.
I own a PS2 Development software that’s nowhere online.

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Can’t I’m sorry.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @ATaxingWoman

Likes: catching tax evaders, piracy, Japanese shit from the 70s/80s (mostly cinema, music and anything Meiko Kaji-related), sapphic literature, beautiful women, vintage fashion, memes, old BDs, Persona, Chinese food, languages, _Chungking Express_, _The Handmaiden_, Hanif Bali, communist music, dear Leader and his shenanigans, pastries, reading about lolcows

Dislikes: tax evaders, islam, trans activists, commies, pop culture leftism/social justice activism, the Swedish political ruling class, furries, sexual degeneracy, gore, obesity, incels, moeshit, "woke" dude bros, junk food, sports. Also, no penis or vulva pls

Fun fact about me: I can't snap my fingers

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## FitBitch (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @FitBitch

Likes: Robots, campy monster movie monsters, indie folk music, working out, cooking, dogs, also cats, k-dramas (I'm watching Beating Again on Netflix) I'm here for the body horror trainwrecks like Amberlynn Reid and Anna Johnson.
Edit: I also like to read, not that I've had time to do that for a couple months. My favorite author is Haruki Murakami.

Dislikes: please don't send me politics or porn. It will make my Christmas sad.

Fun fact about me: I'm getting married next month. I'm also in college for nursing.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: No, sorry


----------



## omori (Nov 16, 2018)

I had fun with it two years ago so why the hell not

Name: Kurosaki Ichigo 
Likes: Supernatural shit (not the show) monsters, cryptids, ghosts. Theme park sperging. Costume making. SFX stuff. Fantasy stuff, mostly dragons. DnD (I play as a kenku rogue and a dragonborn warlock). Drawing.
Dislikes: Fujoshis, Tumblr shit
Fun Facts: I can dislocate my thumbs and I'm going to school to become a sceneic artist and propmaker.
XMAS BOT 9000?: nah man I don't got the time.


----------



## Puta Bruja (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @Dia de Muertos 

Likes: doggies, Newport cigarettes, money, drugs, a good book, keeping up w/lolcows, other cute animals, outside the box thinkers, Muerte art, betas/subs, nature, popping pimples, chocolate

Dislikes: Furries, bronies, holding snakes, pooping, not having money, slow cars, animal abuse 

Fun Fact About Me: I read every post on this thread. I am a dominatrix. 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure


----------



## Sadcake (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @Sadcake

Likes: houseplants, dnd, hairy men, trash anime, sleep. 

Dislikes: tequila and country music. 

Fun Fact About Me: im allergic to rodents, bro.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Mr. Duck (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @Mr. Duck 
Likes: Vidyas, metal, cats, old school FPSes
Dislikes: hot weather
Fun Fact About Me: i'm rather autistic for old technology in general
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## jenffer a jay (Nov 16, 2018)

if you like me to some art for some here just send me who want me to draw


----------



## Captain Olimar (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @Captain Olimar

Likes: Pikmin, porcupines, horror, metal, your mom, Zdzisław Beksiński

Dislikes: cancerous tastes in music, furries who fuck their dogs, bronies, being short.

Fun Fact About Me: I draw good.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## DatBepisTho (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @DatBepisTho

Likes: Cute things, cats, Kirby, cryptids, spooky shit and Fallout.

Dislikes: Fallout ponies/furs, Zoosadists

Fun Fact About Me: I've never drawn a lewd outside of boobs.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, unfortunately.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @Cedric_Eff

Likes: Tamiya Models, PC’s, Gunpla, Art, Sonichu, Enoki mushrooms in curry rice, Eurasian Brown Bears, Macross Plus, Gundam 0080 and 0083, TR-808, 90’s R&B.

Dislikes: Andrew Dobson, SJWs, Troons, Tilapia, YandereDev.

Fun Facts about Me: I’m trying my best to get better at art and I love to cook. Love to cook curry rice and grilled chicken breast.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.


----------



## Cinderblock (Nov 16, 2018)

Name: @Cinderblock 

Likes: Military history, knives, anime girls in military or medical uniforms, EMT stuff

Dislikes: Totalitarian rulers, totalitarian governments, perverts and perversions.

Fun Fact About Me: I watched DSP's Yakuza 5 playthrough and really enjoyed it.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes


----------



## Dick Pooman (Nov 17, 2018)

Name: @Dick Pooman 

Likes: Discreet money orders, pizza, Lynyrd Skynyrd

Dislikes: STDs, You-Know-Whats, Olives

Fun Fact About Me: I was once fit enough to run around a track 3 times without getting winded

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes


----------



## HY 140 (Nov 17, 2018)

Name: @Dicaprio Delorean 

Likes: Bowlcuts, Earthbound, Pokemon, Back to the Future, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, parrots, Fighting Vipers, Ghostbusters, Gerry Anderson shows (Thunderbirds, Captain Scarlet etc.), Team Galactic, vaporwave, digimon, pepsi

Dislikes: undertale, steven universe, the ghostbusters reboot, cal arts style cartoons, cream soda, dragon maid, deltarune, fortnite, overwatch, my little pony, pastel colors

Fun Fact About Me: I once stayed up til 6am

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I'll try


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Nov 17, 2018)

Name: @Dirt McGirt

Likes: History, 90's Hip Hop,  Horror movies. King of the Hill

Dislikes: Vegans, Antifa. Green Bay Packers

Fun Fact: This is my second secret santa on the farms

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nah


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Nov 17, 2018)

Name: @Star Galactics


Likes: Dungeons and Dragons, ORCS, Ladies, plushes and friends.


Dislikes: Rude people and loud noises.   


Fun Fact About Me: I like to write short RPGs sometimes and other things.


Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.


----------



## Smiling Drought (Nov 17, 2018)

Name: @Smiling Drought

Likes: Superheroes and cats

Dislikes: Wraparound sunglasses

Fun Fact About Me: I had a lot of fun my first  Secret Santa, so I wanna join again this year

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## wendy (Nov 17, 2018)

Name: @wendy

Likes: Video games, puppies, tech, music, memes

Dislikes: Hipsters, Furries.

Fun Fact About Me: I like to mess around with smart phones. First rooted phone i had was a Samsung galaxy s5.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Nov 17, 2018)

name: @Kelly Bundy

likes: Lars von Trier, 90's sitcoms, alcoholism, beer and cigarettes, cheap budget russian porn, 90 day fiance, dark humor and anal

dislikes: pretty much everything else

fun fact about me: i have some mad huge titties considering im short and skinny

can i be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: i can draw some cocks and write some sarcastic porn novels on a short notice so if that qualifies then yes


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 17, 2018)

Name: Not important.
Likes: What it is that I'm about to do: give gifts.
Dislikes: Barstool (@bearycool)
(Wait, I'm a bit of a shithead.)


----------



## bearycool (Nov 17, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Name: Not important.
> Likes: What it is that I'm about to do: give gifts.
> Dislikes: Barstool (@bearycool)
> (Wait, I'm a bit of a shithead.)



She's just angry because I didn't give her nudes for her secret santa.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 17, 2018)

bearycool said:


> She's just angry because I didn't give her nudes for her secret santa.


You did just that though.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 17, 2018)

Name: @Feline Darkmage aka Felicia aka useless tranny

Likes: Wrassle boys (WWE, New Japan, ECW and sometimes Mexican promotions), Videy gaem (esp. Pokemangz, Dang-it RonPaul, Undertale/Deltarune, sports games, Stardew Valley, some indie and weebshit), Vidya Music, Cute anime characters (boys, girls, traps, etc), yiff yiff (it's what foxes say), kitties and puppers, the way @Null pronounces "over", shiposts. Laughing at the things in my dislike list.

Dislikes: Hypocrites & moral crusaders inserting their agendas into everything, pseudo-intellectualism, blue checkmark twitter "journalists", people being mad at obvious shitposts. Rapey pedo-zoo-degenerates.

Fun Fact About Me: I'm an anarcho-neo-confederate NazBol gang AltFurry SJW GamerComicsNaziGate supporting tranny supremacist.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure. I'd also like to be a lil Snease helper uwu.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 17, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Name: @Feline Darkmage aka Felicia aka useless tranny
> 
> Likes: Wrassle boys (WWE, New Japan, ECW and sometimes Mexican promotions), Videy gaem (esp. Pokemangz, Dang-it RonPaul, Undertale/Deltarune, sports games, Stardew Valley, some indie and weebshit), Vidya Music, Cute anime characters (boys, girls, traps, etc), yiff yiff (it's what foxes say), kitties and puppers, the way @Null pronounces "over", shiposts. Laughing at the things in my dislike list.
> 
> ...


Can you get demodded for this post.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 17, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Can you get demodded for this post.



I'll only be demodded when I go to your house and fuck ur mum.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 17, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'll only be demodded when I go to your house and fuck ur mum.


Do it. My mom is lonely.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Nov 18, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Do it. My mom is lonely.



How can she be when i was there last night? (Also her ass is so firm she could use it to serve drinks with)


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 18, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> her ass is so firm she could use it to serve drinks with)


Hahaha, yeah.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 18, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Do it. My mom is lonely.


I'll do it.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 18, 2018)

Tl;dr @Y2K Baby wants his present


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 18, 2018)

bearycool said:


> Tl;dr @Y2K Baby wants his present


THIS


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Nov 19, 2018)

Name: @Mao Hao Hao

Likes: Horror media, anime, dogs, studying up on exotic diseases/parasites, video games, most forms of music, old-timey gangsters, the Yakuza and strange animals (platypus, echidna, axolotl etc).

Dislikes: Politics, babies/children, stupid conspiracy theorists, reality TV, extreme vegans.

Fun fact about me: I am crazily double jointed

Can you be an XMAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 19, 2018)

Mao Hao Hao said:


> babies/children


Smh.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 21, 2018)

Pls stop shitting the thread up its hard enough to keep tabs on stuff is dudes. sorry.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Nov 21, 2018)

Name: @PsychoNerd054
Likes: 90s Techno Music, Physics, Mathematics, Chips and Salsa, Sega Genesis Games, Memes, Shitposts
Dislikes: Thesaurus abuse, Pseudo-Intellectuals, Overly-Sensitive People, Shippers
Fun fact about me: This is my very first Secret Santa
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure, anything to help.


----------



## DavieCrockerJump (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @DavieCrockerJump

 Likes: Art, animation, cute women from Nippon, cooking, surfing, prog rock

 Dislikes: Uppity homosexuals and homicidal coon baboons

 Fun Fact About Me: I once drowned a bee with honey because I was bored

 Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 22, 2018)

Okay so we have a list of people currently obligated to participate. There is about 37 hours left to register if you wish to participate. 

@A Name But Backwards
@PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue
@skiddlez
@CharlesBarkley
@boulderblundermatt
@registereduser
@Ratko_Falco
@8777BB5
@Haunter
@Pickelhaube
@Cricket
@Tommy Wiseau Kin
@MerriedxReldnahc
@Yog-Sothoth
@Kiwi Jeff
@Terror Rism
@ChurchOfGodBear
@Okkervils
@Ride
@Sword Fighter Super
@Feraligatr
@Kari Kamiya
@The Last Stand
@lolcow field researcher
@Zaryiu
@CasualSeppuku
@Yutyrannus
@Big Bad Brat
@White bubblegum
@atari
@Pepito
@Cho Chan
@Devilish Jack o Lantern
@araiguma
@Banh Xeo
@Brock Hard Onix
@Jewelsmakerguy
@TheMockTurtle
@BubbleButt
@Lysenko
@Abortions4All
@xenomorph
@Manly-Chicken
@Oscar Wildean
@uncleShitHeel
@LofaSofa
@awoo
@Pervious
@exhausted
@Ava_Merlot
@Cake Farts
@Sidon's fleshlight
@SweetDefeat01
@Mongolian_CoolRat
@Vrakks
@Coelacanth
@emspex
@YourMommasBackstory
@nyess
@sad cowboy cat
@yawning sneasel
@Deadwaste
@TheDrivelBroadcast
@Desire Lines
@MysticMisty
@Gengar
@Sexy Times Hitler
@DICKPICSRUS
@Valiant
@RatManStan
@metroid_fetish
@Burning Fanatic
@Lunete
@Scratch This Nut
@Jerry_ smith56
@diana
@_blank_
@FatFuckFrank
@Sluggs
@desertfoxgoggles
@Strong Tranni Role Model
@Jewed Hunter
@Big Bad Fish
@Autismo Pinochet
@Ptolemy
@Woomy
@Toxinophile
@liliput
@thismanlies
@SpergPatrol
@murdercats
@ShanghaiGuy
@Brother Rabbit
@LordKaT
@Chicken Picnic (ASK ME ABOUT MAH FIBRO)
@Spelling Bee
@Dr.Research
@tampax pearl
@admiral
@Mapo Tofu
@Botched Tit Job
@Coccxys
@Frito
@suicide girl
@Shark Tiddays
@Prussian Blue
@GarthMarenghisDankplace
@NimertiS
@Thalidomide
@MasterDisaster
@MorganaIsMyReligion
@TheImportantFart
@Randall Fragg
@Yolandi
@Durable Mike Malloy
@Zorin OS Is Awesome
@Platypus
@Nick Gars
@Jamesathy
@Stoned Alex Jones
@Reynard
@SinEater
@disky
@SpaceQuakes
@ATaxingWoman
@FitBitch
@Kurosaki Ichigo
@Dia de Muertos
@Sadcake
@Mr. Duck
@Captain Olimar
@DatBepisTho
@Cedric_Eff
@Cinderblock
@Dick Pooman
@Dicaprio Delorean
@Dirt McGirt
@Star Galactics
@Smiling Drought
@wendy
@Kelly Bundy
@Y2K Baby
@Feline Darkmage
@Mao Hao Hao
@PsychoNerd054
@DavieCrockerJump
@AnAccount
@Dave from Accounting
@Zebedee
@BadHabits
@Miel67
@Idea Waifu
@FixinShibe
@ISOPODEYES
@Old Wizard
@Boyfriend Coefficient
@Bwuah Boiyo
@Cantaloupine
@Heckler1
@TheCapybara
@Fandom Trash
@The Great Chandler
@Andrew Neiman
@Fougaro
@Leapin_Lizards_98
@wabbits
@WoodlumHax
@Webby's Boyfriend
@MillionaireMadman
@The 8 of Spades
@Tealeaf
@Mender Bug
@BSV
@Sedim Entari
@Sammy
@RisingPheonix
@Incognito Mood
@Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost


----------



## AnAccount (Nov 22, 2018)

yo can I register please. 

Name: @AnAccount 

Likes: WW2, WW1, Japan, Naval and Air technology. Vidya games and Sci Fi

Dislikes: people who take stuff to seriously. Assumptions

Fun fact. I'm currently trying to learn to draw. I also suck at it, and that's what I'll probably do, expect any drawing to look much worse then even early sonichu. But I'll put effort in.


----------



## Dave from Accounting (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @Dave from Accounting 

Likes: shitty movies, drawing, Spooky Content, weird indie music, video games

Dislikes: furries, oppression olympics, tryhards, video games

Fun Fact About Me: I own way too many cacti.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Maybe? I have no idea what it is but it sounds cool


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 22, 2018)

As an addenum to my profile, my name jeff


----------



## Zebedee (Nov 22, 2018)

WOOOOOOOO IT'S CHRISTMAS TIME MOTHERFUCKERS, YOU FEELING IT YET?!!?!?!!?

Name: @Zebedee
Likes: Games Workshop, Warhammer, Vidya games, alcohol, conspiracy theories (the more plausible yet outlandish the better), awful jokes (in both senses of the term).
Dislikes: Tryhards, tumblr shit, furry shit.

Fun fact: I make my own alcohol.


----------



## sysctl --system (Nov 22, 2018)

I’ll sign up again but if my secret santa flakes again i want their name so I can bust em in the fuckin chops

Name: @BadHabits

Likes: Yakuza, No More Heroes, shitty experimental noise bands, relatable stoner comics with animal characters, witches

Dislikes: Honestly man fuck bluegrass and yeehaw twitter 

Fun Fact About Me: I built/programmed a robot that took third place in a regional competition

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 22, 2018)

More people need to sign up tbqh


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @Miel67
Likes: My likes were too general last time; Horror game lets plays, free games, aliens
Dislikes: Omegle, Steven Universe MMD Memes, my teddy bear's stuffing coming out.
Fun fact about me: Um, I have stronk thighs
Can I be a X-Mas Bot 9000: Nope


----------



## Idea Waifu (Nov 22, 2018)

Here is my Tinder application to find my boyfriend-free girl soulmate

Name: @Idea Waifu

Likes: Anime (not mecha), Videogames, Spiders, Cute girls, Cute Traps, Mystery Psychological things, Dark themes, Colorful Themes, Sci-fi, world war 2 things, people that suffer by their own actions, Dark humor, Rain, Cyberpunk, Post apocalyptic worlds, Lemon pie and Tea, Math

Dislikes: High Conformism, Total incompetence, Fandoms, Pugs and Dachshund, Victim Cards, Sun, Hive Minds, Everything related to Feminism, SJW and other bullshit, Politics

Fun Fact About Me: I don't have any talent aside from complaining about everything

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Shibaru (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: FixinShibe
Likes: Dead Malls, Automotive, Early 2000's America, Racing
Dislikes: Amazon, Priuses, Smart Cars, Walmart
Fun Fact About Me: I'm Gonna be the Proud Owner of a 2002 Volkswagen Passat V6
Can i Be an X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000?: Depends, i'm not sure how my spare time will pan out.


----------



## Valstrax (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @ISOPODEYES

Likes: Lo-fi, Deltarune (sadly), spider girls, Khonjin House

Dislikes: Obese cunts, genital mutilation, faggots

Fun Fact About Me: I can make some goodass ramen with barbeque sauce, hot sauce and cream cheese.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @Old Wizard

Likes: Pixel art, goth anime catgirls, Zero Two, vidya (Fallout NV+4, Skyrim, ect), Eastern Europe, furry art

Dislikes: The mild to morbidly obese, Brits, internet genders, vegans, when Germany/Russia invades my country

Fun Fact About Me: I watched The Room 3 times in a row once

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @Boyfriend Coefficient 
Likes: D&D and tabletop games, Vidya games, X-files/paranormal spooky stuff, terrible movies, horror stuff, metal
Dislikes: pseudo intellectuals, big words, everyone on twitter
Fun Fact About Me: I'm shit at art and fell asleep the moment I turned on a DSP live stream
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Bwuah Boiyo (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @Bwuah Boiyo 
Likes: King of the hill, Fire Emblem, Dogs, Christmas, cheesecake, funny podcasts.

Dislikes: Anything super gross, pastel art, diet sodas

Fun Fact About Me: I have watched Shrek about 25 times and that was before I knew it was a meme. I was just a weird kid who didn’t own a lot of movies for the portable DVD player.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: no


----------



## Cantaloupine (Nov 22, 2018)

Oh sweet, Secret Santa again. Count me in.

Name: @Cantaloupine
Likes: My Hero Academia, dinosaurs, dogs, cats, seals, most animals, South Park, coffee. 

Dislikes: Furries and their fetish art, tumblr and their shitty memes.

Fun Fact About Me: I'm not a very fun person.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure.


----------



## Heckler1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Name @Heckler1
Likes: Nice People, Nerd stuff, Obscure and interesting trivia, shitposting, deep tho(ts)ughts, wrasslin, and vidya.

Dislikes: People who make messes without cleaning them up, drama martyrs, and people who are mean that then act surprised everyone shits on them. 

Fun Fact About Me: I read every Redwall book as a kid, and didn't turn into a  furry. Praise Jesus.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? : No


----------



## TheCapybara (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @TheCapybara

Likes: Prog/Classic/Psychedelic Rock, Gameboy Games, Tokusatsu (Godzilla, Ultraman, etc.), Tabletop Games (Warhammer, D&D, Paranoia, CoC, basically anything other then F.A.T.A.L. and RaHoWa), Card Games

Dislikes: Vegetables, Furries, most fandoms (Even if the stuff they've formed around is decent), people who can't take a joke or understand humour

Fun Fact About Me: I can roll my eyes all the way back into my head, so that only the whites are showing. I'm told it looks extremely satanic.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Probably nah.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Nov 22, 2018)

Hoho! Its that time of year again.

Name: @Fandom Trash 

Likes: weeb shit. Anime like BNHA, and HunterXHunter, waifus, shitty amvs, Nintendo and doing the naruto run.

Dislikes: Not much really. 

Fun fact: I made a Naruto amv once a freaking eminem song. Guess which one it was?


Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: 

Nah.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @The Great Chandler

Likes: A boyfriend-free gal, Nick Carroway, my Sonichu mansion

Dislike: The Pickle dating my sweetheart

Fun Fact: Gatsby's car is actually yellow like Sonichu

Can you be an X-MAS Spirit BOT 9000?: No, too busy drawing comics about my sweetheart at East Egg, Daisy.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @Andrew Neiman 

Likes: Jazz, novels, cooking, Renaissance art, chess, B-movies, photography, argumentative Canadian psychologists

Dislikes: Social media, superhero movies, Raisinets

Fun Fact About Me: I was an extra in an HBO WWII series.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I prefer not to be.


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 22, 2018)

I'll play along.

Name: @Fougaro

Likes: Anime/manga and other weebshit, K-pop, vidya, _NieR: Automata_, glam metal

Dislikes: People who want to be internet "famous", 3DPD thots

Fun fact: I'm a pretty average person.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I politely decline.


----------



## Leapin_Lizards_98 (Nov 22, 2018)

Had a lot of fun with this last year, so lets give this year a go!

Name: @Leapin_Lizards_98

Likes: Axolotls, insects (ants, bees, things like that), vaporwave, traps.

Dislikes: Obnoxious people and edgelords.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nope.


----------



## wabbits (Nov 22, 2018)

Name:  @wabbits

Likes:  Abandoned buildings, mug shots, flawed mirrors, abstract photography, shy people

Dislikes:  Fanfic, gaming, getting less rice than the guy ahead of me at Chipotle

Fun fact:  I follow you around IRL

Spirit Bot 9000?  Yes


----------



## WoodlumHax (Nov 22, 2018)

Name: @WoodlumHax 

Likes: Titan AE, Kraina Grzybow, Silent Hill, 80s Horror, Bruce Campbell, Punk, Bootlegs, Drawing and Painting, and Bees.

Dislikes: Saurkraut, Hand Gore, Full House

Fun Fact About Me: The only arcade games i'm good at are Mappy and Crazy Taxi

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I don't think so, I'm sorry.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 23, 2018)

WoodlumHax said:


> Name: @WoodlumHax
> 
> Likes: Titan AE, Kraina Grzybow, Silent Hill, 80s Horror, Bruce Campbell, Punk, Bootlegs, Drawing and Painting, and Bees.
> 
> ...


wew one minute before the deadline


----------



## WoodlumHax (Nov 23, 2018)

FatFuckFrank said:


> wew one minute before the deadline


yeah, I was scared i was gonna miss it!


----------



## Haramburger (Nov 23, 2018)

who's bright idea was it to make the cut-off thanksgiving night

Mad on the internet right now


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 23, 2018)

Haramburger said:


> who's bright idea was it to make the cut-off thanksgiving night
> 
> Mad on the internet right now


the cut off isnt until midnight tonight


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 23, 2018)

Name: @Webby's Boyfriend

Likes: Ponies, cartoons, comics, history, netculture, absurd and childish humour

Dislikes: edgy political ideologies that arose since GamerGate

Fun Fact About Me: I am an internet adventurer.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: What? I prefer not to.


----------



## MillionaireMadman (Nov 23, 2018)

Name: @MillionaireMadman 

Likes: JJBA, Yugioh DM, Pokemon, Small Capitalism, Outlast (1 and whisleblower), Nationalism, Captain America, Cats, Hedgehogs, Bad Memes, Writing, Baking, and Browsing Kiwi

Dislikes: Communism, Male Feminists, Muslims, and Fleas 

I dunno I failed this


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 23, 2018)

My computer shit the bed last week. I'll have it replaced in the next couple of weeks, but I don't want to commit. If you run short nearer the deadline, hit me up.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm a procrastinator, what can I say. It is technically still the 23rd though. If too late, disregard.

Name: @The 8 of Spades 

Likes: Satire, video games, man-made disaster/abandonded sites (Chernobyl, Love Canal, Geamana, Plum Islamd, etc.), Horror, Propaganda.

Dislikes: Optimism, Stupid people who don't have the decency to at least do funny things because they're stupid, and people with USI. 

Fun fact: I know how to juggle, do some cardistry moves, and basic coin magic. 

X-MAS BOT 9000?: No.


----------



## ButterBar (Nov 23, 2018)

Name: @ButterBar

Likes: tits, America, freedom, guns, cops, vidya games, Jews

Dislikes: commies, trannies, pedophiles, Islam

Fun Fact About Me: I collect Nixon memorabilia.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Tealeaf (Nov 23, 2018)

Name: @Tealeaf

Likes: Cute stuff, cats, geography facts

Dislikes: panhandlers and people who walk slowly

Fun Fact About Me: I try hard to beat every video game I start playing

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Mender Bug (Nov 23, 2018)

Fuck it I'll join

Name: @Mender Bug

Likes: Video Games, Band, jokes/memes, bad movies, bootleg shit.

Dislikes: North Dakota, Censorship, being datamined

Fun fact about me: I am one of the few band nerds who refuses to join marching band

Xmas spirit bot: no


----------



## BSV (Nov 23, 2018)

I read the rules and try to copy others just to fit in. I hope I am allowed to do this and that society allows me.

Name : @BSV

Likes: myself. Selfish self serving humor. Being right. Money. Crude and dank humor.

Dislikes: Islam. Things that have no entertainment value. Myself 

Fun fact about me:  I pretend to be stupid at times. But sometimes it's not pretending. 

Xmas spirit bot: very no.


----------



## Sedim Entari (Nov 23, 2018)

Name: @Sedim Entari

Likes: wolves, classical mythology & languages, entertainingly shitty poetry/fanfics, medieval art, Nyan Neko Sugar Girls, LotR, A:TLA, Youtube poops, vaporwave

Dislikes: live action/edgy remakes, girls that don’t wanna have fun, modern/crossover AUs, the minion memes that your aunt shares on Facebook

Fun fact about me: I’m not like the OTHER girls XD

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Rawr (means “yes” in dinosaur)


----------



## Sammy (Nov 23, 2018)

Alright, coming in late, but I'm down to clown.
Participation Application *GO*!


Name: @Sammy

Likes: Women, Deagle Nation, Gerbils, 3D Art, Fine Art, Roguelike Video Games, Tabletop Gaming, Fighting Games, Mostly Games of Any Sorts, Bourbon

Dislikes: Waking up early, Cleaning, Salads, Gettin' Older, When People Take Shit Too Seriously

Fun Fact About Me: My Great-Great-Great-Great-Great-Great Grandfather (With whom I share a name) has street names and towns named after him in South America.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Not this year, maybe next. So No.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Nov 23, 2018)

Name: @RisingPheonix (yes I spelled it wrong when I registered...)

Likes: Disney, Sonic, Ponies, Pokemans, Splatoon, anything that looks adorable and cuddly tbh, CLAMP manga, Osamu Tezuka's works, Sailor Moon, My Hero Academia, Pop Team Epic, Space Dandy, Studio Ghibli, Computer science, England and AMERICA (heck yea)

Dislikes: Peas, violence, gore and any NPC/SJW nonsense, demands for second referendums

Fun Fhact: I won a local Pokken fighting game tourney playing as Pikachu one time which was pretty rad. 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Incognito Mood (Nov 23, 2018)

*squeezes in just barely on time*

Name: Incognito Mood

Likes: Drawing, writing, Pokemon, dragons, pandas, purple, Nyan Neko Sugar Girls, and cheese.

Dislikes: Homework, waking up early, Christmas music, fujoshis, pedos, and people who take jokes too seriously.  

Fun fact:  I can play the piano but I hate doing it.  

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 24, 2018)

ok guys if you do not get a pm with the username of the user you are secret santa for by tuesday, PM me.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Nov 25, 2018)

Name: @Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost 

Likes: Fine Art, Science Fictions, Puzzles, Books. 

Dislikes: Ignorance, Socialist/Marxist, Thots 

Fun fact: I'm an award winning poet.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, but thanks.


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 25, 2018)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> Name: @Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost
> 
> Likes: Fine Art, Science Fictions, Puzzles, Books.
> 
> ...


it's too late sir


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 26, 2018)

Deadwaste said:


> it's too late sir


I allowed it.

I am a bit late with contacting people about SS, my apologies just have a heavy workload, people will be receiving notifications late night tonight. Hope you all had a great day back to work today


----------



## BubbleButt (Nov 27, 2018)

Mine is gonna be sorta easy, should be able to get most of it done by this weekend, I hope.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 27, 2018)

Alright so I'm a dumb little shit and need to get a little bit of clarification very quick. So once we finish the gift, do we PM it to the OP or to whoever gave us our task, or do we immediately send it to the person we're assigned to even if it's before the deadline?


----------



## OpenBASED (Nov 28, 2018)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Alright so I'm a dumb little shit and need to get a little bit of clarification very quick. So once we finish the gift, do we PM it to the OP or to whoever gave us our task, or do we immediately send it to the person we're assigned to even if it's before the deadline?


My PM said to pm it to @yawning sneasel. I think if you PM it to the recipient, it would ruin the point of "SECRET" Santa.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 28, 2018)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Alright so I'm a dumb little shit and need to get a little bit of clarification very quick. So once we finish the gift, do we PM it to the OP or to whoever gave us our task, or do we immediately send it to the person we're assigned to even if it's before the deadline?


Yes. It is SECRET Santa. You send it to me then I send it to the user


----------



## PT 940 (Nov 30, 2018)

I never got my PM, tried to contact you twice about it but never got a response.  Hope I'm not doing something wrong on my end.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 1, 2018)

Yolandi said:


> I never got my PM, tried to contact you twice about it but never got a response.  Hope I'm not doing something wrong on my end.


Yeah, the same thing has been happening with me.  I never got a response.


----------



## PT 940 (Dec 3, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, the same thing has been happening with me.  I never got a response.



I still haven't gotten a response


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 7, 2018)

If there is anyone who has not received a PM yet, please inform me asap


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Dec 7, 2018)

My Secret Santa got me my gift already, and it is _absolutely perfect_. Jaw-droppingly.

Whoever you are, THANK you.

If you're willing to uncloak from your anonymity, PM me -- a couple of those books are legitimately some of my favorites, and I wanted to trade you a recommendation I can almost guarantee you will like.


----------



## PT 940 (Dec 8, 2018)

I got my gift too!  It was freaking incredible.  Are we allowed to share/post the gifts we received after Christmas?


----------



## Okkervils (Dec 9, 2018)

My gift is now my avatar. I love it! Thank you mystery man or woman.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Dec 20, 2018)

I just opened my inbox to find this.  I should explain to my VERY TALENTED Secret Santa that it had been buried for weeks under other Secret Santa PMs, so I missed it until now.  But THANK YOU very much!


----------



## sysctl --system (Dec 22, 2018)

BadHabits said:


> I’ll sign up again but if my secret santa flakes again i want their name so I can bust em in the fuckin chops
> 
> Name: @BadHabits
> 
> ...


they didnt flake and i love it, thanks fella <3


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 22, 2018)

I think this is pretty fricken rad


----------



## OG 666 (Dec 23, 2018)

my secret santa made me this cool gengar gif!


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 23, 2018)

locking thread because it frankly has no further use. leaving stickied to inform users that if they want to post their gifts to post them in this thread.


----------

